# Visual Basic mit Excel verknüpfen



## redriver (3. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine frage, ich muß ein Programm erstellen, welches einige Rechnungen durchführen soll.
Die Ergebnisse sollen dann alls Balken-Diagramm ausgeben werden.
Wie kann man sowas am einfachsten machen? Kann man da einfach auf Exel zurück greifen, bzw in Excel in Vb integrieren?


mfg


----------



## thekorn (3. April 2004)

check mal diesen thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=143720 

gruß
thekorn


----------



## redriver (3. April 2004)

Danke,

das sieht doch echt nett aus,
ist es eigebtlich auch möglich Tabellen/Diagramme mit Visualbasic darzustellen?
so das keine Zweit Programme, benötigt werden?


mfg


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. April 2004)

Ja und nein.
Es gibt spezielle Bibliotheken, die Du benutzen kannst, um Diagramme zu erstellen. Das wäre so spontan die einzige Alternative, die mir zu einer OLE-Schnittstelle einfällt.
Oder eben selber zeichnen, aber das würde in elendig viel Arbeit ausarten und je nach Komplexität auch langsamer, fehleranfälliger und schlechter pflegbar werden.


----------



## theonlyandy (7. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt da die Microsoft Office Web Components - die stellen wunderschoene Diagramme und
Excel-Spreadsheets dar.

Fragt mich nur nicht, wie ich bereits vorhandene Diagramme darin darstellen kann oder vorhandene
Tabellen - wenn's jemand weiss, bitte DRINGEND melden!

Tausend dank schonmal!


----------

